# Near disaster last night



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So last night I decided to add an ac 70 to my planted tank.... That's where everything started to go wrong.

It was like a chain reaction of disaster, I bumped my light, the leg broke making the fixture fall which shattered the glass center brace (rimless 46 bowfront) sending glass throughout my planted tank. I blame the balloon parrots for it all...

All this happened around midnight

Here's after fixing the brace


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, dang balloon parrots. Plotting to take over the world, one disaster at a time.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Yup, IMO not planted tank safe, they dug everything up for their babies and made a mess which is why I added another filter, they planned the whole thing.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

NOT the fault of "Butter-fingers" spit.fire. 

Nope, those dang balloon parrots are totally, 120 percent at fault:lol:


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Exactly, although I could blame my wife for making me get the parrots.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank god the tank didn't bow and explode that would have been on the top 10 worst disasters ever.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i have a spare leg if it's the coralife ones.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> Exactly, although I could blame my wife for making me get the parrots.


You could, but if she is the main cook... Well, you know what might happen there and then there is the issue of the bed suddenly becoming 'too full' and the couch becoming 'very empty' ... Lol just stick with blaming it on the parrots ... :lol:

I agree that it's a good thing the whole tank didn't explode when the center brace went..


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I better get rid of my parrots before they do something to my tank....oh wait they r in a bucket already mmm oh but I have other ones in another tank....I have to do something before they do it to me


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I better get rid of my parrots before they do something to my tank....oh wait they r in a bucket already mmm oh but I have other ones in another tank....I have to do something before they do it to me


Yes, better be careful cause apparently they're out to take over the world. They probably caused the big leak with the XP3. Darn balloon parrots. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Pshhhh. Whoever is the one who chooses to go to bed angry should be the one on the couch. I have never slept on the couch in the 6 years ive been with my wife, except when i pass out from watching a movie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

